# Hawaii a nation or a state.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Is Hawaii a Nation or a State? - Honolulu Civil Beat

What does it take to break away from the United States? 
They are basically trying to establish a type of tribe at a state level. But then send a letter to john kerry asking for a legal opinion as to whether or not its even legally a state.
Would it fall under treason?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Before I piss too many of you off, think about this... Hawaii receives far more in federal tax dollars than she provides. Their culture is significantly different than the lower 48. If they want to become their own country again, I really do not see a problem. First, it removes a net drain on the federal government. Second (and FAR more important) it sets a president for the rest of the states. If Hawaii can succeed, why can't Texas? Or Oklahoma? Or Montana, Arizona, South Carolina, Louisiana, Alaska? Personally, I think it is a GREAT idea!

Why is it treason to have your first loyalty to your state?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We'll have a splendid little war between the states. Then we will argue over who keeps bama. Because we don't want him.

In my mind its simple. With homeless people out there anyway. Why not give them a few acres two or three. Live off the land and not the government. Most live by the ocean and fish for starters. They already do give away land but you have to wait twenty some years. There is all this federally owned land out there that is undeveloped. The state has an issue with making things right and the federal government just don't care. The fed owns it because they say they do.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I think hawaii should get the same treatment as Puerto Rico. Become a commonwealth state. Still able to use the dollar, but semi independent.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Hawaii is about as strategically important as it gets. If they were to be granted independance it would take about a week before they were the Hawaiian province of the Peoples Republic of China, or Russia.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rigged has it spot on. It wasn't 10 years after we gave up the Canal Zone - which had been purchased with taxpayer dollars - than China was in there setting up shop. In case anyone has forgotten there are a lot of folks out there in the world that are less than thrilled with Uncle Sam - mostly dictators


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

China would be a major problem. But I do think alot of people underestimate. 
Don't we get to keep the national guard? Last I heard they had a few f-22. Im not against basing rights either.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Let Hawaii go then deport Obama there. As for it being a threat . No 50 years ago yes today it would be gone in a flash if it ever came to that.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Hawaii, outside of the "tourist areas", is nothing more than a drug and crime infested Third World Country. The only reason we were ever there is the tactical advantage it provided for military purposes.

As far as I'm concerned, Hawaii can go away. Over my lifetime, I've dated a few girls from Hawaii (I'm a sucker for brown chicks. Nothing like a pretty Island Girl to keep you warm), none of which were ethnically Native Hawaiian. But they labeled themselves as "Hawaiian". Sorry, no you are not. 

I got so sick of hearing "Hawaii is this, Hawaii is that, if you're not from Hawaii...". I've had more than one relationship killing conversation over my feelings about Hawaii, how it's Third World, and if it's so ****ing fantastic, then why are you here?, and maybe you should move back.

Somehow that was offensive, the lovin' dried up, and their half of the rent went away. Along with all of their shit. And I was okay with it. ::clapping::


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

nephilim said:


> I think hawaii should get the same treatment as Puerto Rico. Become a commonwealth state. Still able to use the dollar, but semi independent.


No way Puerto Rico gets all the benefits of states but pays none of the cost. We would be way ahead to tell Puerto good by you are own your own.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Nation and state. Look at PR the 51 state (should be)

MOLON LABE


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hawaii was confiscated from the existing government in a military take over.
The military confiscated land from the Hawaiian families that owned it and then imported Japanese who wanted to become Americans. They were given land that the two big corporations didn't want or couldn't use and allowed to vote on Hawaii becoming a state. There were so few Hawaiians that were allowed to vote that the issue was pushed through while the military held the Queen of Hawaii in prison.

Just another example of the USA taking what they wanted by force. According to "international law" Hawaii is a sovereign nation and never lawfully became a state.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Been in many a Hawaiian bar where people claim Hawaii is not actually part of America and more like a third world country.
My response is always the same: "Hawaii is part of America."
The bar patron, ever ready to fight and yell is always: "Oh yeah says who!?" 
My answer: "The IRS"

Not even a bar full of drunks is dumb enough to mess with the IRS. Universal fear of the IRS always has a chilling effect that ends the conversation every time.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

The US annexing Hawaii is a really odd little bit of history.

But honestly I'm not sure it will matter that much in 5 years. I don't know much about nuclear reactors and radiation poisoning, but maybe some of you guys do.

Japan Begins Purposely Dumping 100s Of Tons Of Radioactive Water From Fukushima Into The Pacific | Zero Hedge

How much radioactive water does it take to make Hawaii a toxic rock covered in mole people?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It will take more water than they can pump. To make it dangerous you would have to pump in a volume equal ti about on millionth of the volume of the entire ocean.

I am not concerned.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hawaii is a constiuent component of the United States of America. Before it was annexed it was a tribal Kingdom.

Most people view Hawaii as a subunit of the United States of America - which is the nation.

This can be drawn in parallel with New France, which was Annexed by the English Kingdom. New France was subsequently divided into Quebec, and Ontario. Although in reality New France was an annex of First Nations Territories, and Quebec eventually annexed Inuit Territories. In Canada Quebec is recognized as a nation and has its own national assembly. The idea of nation has been turned into a parallel of political territory, however in reality nation means people, which can exist with or without a territory. While Quebec is considered a nation and its people the Quebecois form a distinct cultural and political unit, although their status territorially is a point of contention due to the annex, and de facto occupation created by treaty with France, which was subsequently broken, although the French Crown has de facto been extinguished although there is still atleast one legitimate King of France, in large part the term pretender is used because many people are said not to recognized the sovereignty.

State is a problematic term also because state in international terms is not equivolent to US state as US states are territorial subunits of the United States, and their power has been limited by a division of powers. The Federal and State governments of the us are not de jure "state entities" Since the division of power is between the people (the nation), the states as a whole, and the federal government compose the state of the United States of America, although the President is elected by the electoral college which is suppose to represent a totality of representation. The US as it is potrayed is to a large extent not clearly represented as a state aside form its political representation, it has no real representation of soverignty that is so clear cut.

Now in the case of Hawaii, there are likely native hawaiians that would be part of the nationality if it were recognized i.e. hawaiian nationality - as ethic native hawaiians. Although I have seen some materials to this, as a territorial unit it is an occupied Kingdom, which still has "pretenders" or legitimate Ethnic tribal leadership. For most though it is an integrated internal territorial unit of the United States of America. However, it is only a fraction away from Puerto Rico imo, and Puerto Rico - annexed from the Spanish by Treaty is also very close to a nation if not even though it is an annexed territory.

Cuba was even in this group of annexed territories, and remained a US satallite until the Castro Revolution. All in all I do not expect to see Hawaiian independence as a soveirgn unoccupied entity any time soon.

So it would be safe to say there are two nations sharing the Islands of Hawaii, and one of them is a far more recognized soavireign power that has unclear representation as a whole due to power sharing amongst a wide number of individuals.

This totally ignoring the fact that the President of the United States has connections to the Island as a Citizen of the nation of the United States of America not the Kingdom of Hawaii.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overthrow_of_the_Kingdom_of_Hawaii

And they didn't even speak English.

But that was when people could annex territories and not be sanctioned.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

This is merely Hussein Obama paving the way for recognition of Sharia law.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Depending on what you read, Hawaii was never properly made a state. 
Of course, they say the same thing about Texas.


----------

